# Thanksgiving is Coming up!



## TxBuilder (Nov 12, 2010)

What's everyone doing? We haven't got it figured out yet. There's some planing issues, and everyone on my end it waiting for the last minute.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, at the oldogs house we are deep frying a turkey or 2. Morning is the traditional deer hunt with a friend of mine then I think I'll make some turkey poppers while the turkeys frying. Turkey poppers are made with a 1" chunk of either turkey or chicken breast thats been marinated in jalapeño juice, a slice of jalapeño, a slice of pepper jack cheese and wrapped in bacon, tossed on the grill till the bacons done...yummm. You can do the same with fresh shrimp. We usually have most of the family here cause theres no better way to cook turkey than deep frying.:banana: oh and the oldog makes a pretty awesome homemade pumpkin pie and cherry pie just for the occasion if I do say so myself.


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 15, 2010)

I thought if we take the time to bake, it should be at my house, but I just found out we are going to my parent's. No baking, my mother has that covered.


----------



## gmicken (Nov 17, 2010)

Oldog, you can't beat a deep fried turkey. I need to try the poppers. Have a great one. Good luck on the hunt. We open sat after bird day. G


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 18, 2010)

I like the poppers, I have a cousin who makes them.


----------

